# New to NY, I've got a full week, suggestions?



## Anonymous (Sep 23, 2002)

I'm interested in a long (5-7days), beautiful hike, hopefully with some vistas and few other hikers. A circut would be great, or I can hitchike back to my car. I am in NYC and willing to drive 4 or 5 hours.  Pretty experienced backpacker/trekker.  Any suggestions will help.  Thanks


----------



## Mike P. (Sep 25, 2002)

*NY*

Less driving, the Catskills are nice but IMO for more driving & much better vista's the ADK's are the place to go.  There are two EMS stores in the city (should be able to find exactly where on emsonline.com.  The highest area with most views & all the alpine zone in NY is in the High Peaks Wilderness & EMS will have the guidebook.  Many loops possible.  (going by Avalanche Lake, Lake Colden should be a requirement for any loop.)  The area liekly will see nights below 32 degrees & some snow while unlikely is possible.  Cold rain is probable so more now than ever, no cotton.

For less driving shorter trips in CT/MA/NY corner possible.  Area is known as South Taconic Area & EMS will likely have trail map for this area too.


----------

